# MLDM Property Preservation



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Has anyone heard of these guys in Orlando Florida?

Micheal DeGeorge President???


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Whenever I hear of a preservation outfit with someone carrying the title of "President", I get the feeling that there are too many people people there in suits and not enough in boots.


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

I spoke with them this evening. They claim they work directly for the banks. SO i thought I would go to the best source I knew, HERE, to see if anybody heard of them?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

rrogers66 said:


> I spoke with them this evening. They claim they work directly for the banks. SO i thought I would go to the best source I knew, HERE, to see if anybody heard of them?


We are all paranoid and ready to lash out at any company like a bear in a trap. Get a price sheet and the name of no less than 3 of their existing vendors and call them.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Haven't heard of them, but outfits pop up in Florida all the time. Their website is pretty basic and states they cover two states. 
I get work directly from banks once in a while, it isn't that rare, but if you want to know how close they are to the banks, get their price sheet. Then you'll know just how close they are.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

rrogers66 said:


> I spoke with them this evening. They claim they work directly for the banks. SO i thought I would go to the best source I knew, HERE, to see if anybody heard of them?



Make sure they don't think Safeguard is a bank......:whistling2:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Price list is below. it is copied from a PDF so it is a bit screwy. The prices are too low for me. I declined their work. 

MLDM PROPERTY PRESERVATION
2013
State:
Florida
Preferred Contractor:
Effective Date: 12.05.12
ASHW IM ALL others
Clean toilet
Flat fee
15.00
15.00
15.00
Trip Charge
Hoa/no work
Flat Fee
4.00
5.00
5.00
Lock - Change
Lock
Per Lock
13.00
15.00
15.00
Lock - Additional
Lock
Per Lock
15.00
15.00
15.00
Lock - Lock Box
Per Lock
13.00
13.00
15.00
Secure / Padlock
Pool, Garage, Outbuilding - Padlock & Hasp
Per Lock
8.00
10.00
10.00
Slider Lock
Per Lock
5.00
5.00
5.00
Boarding
Per U.I.
.40
0.40
0.40
Eviction
Assistance - Eviction Assistance-Man Hours
Man Hour
9.00
9.00
9.00
Winterization -
Winterize Dry Unit
Flat Fee
35.00
35.00
35.00
De-Winterize - De-
Winterize
Flat Fee
35.00
35.00
35.00
Debris - Debris
Interior/Exterior
Cubic Yard
11.00
11.00
11.00
Debris - Health
Hazards (Car
Batteries, Tires)
Per Item
3.00
3.00
3.00
Debris - Health
Hazards (Tires
with Rims)
Per Item
5.00
5.00
5.00
Debris - Health
Hazards
(Paint/Chemicals)
Per Gallon
3.00
3.00
3.00
Inspections/
securements denied
Bid request
Trip fee
8.00
10.00
10.00
Debris - Health
Hazards
(Paint/Chemicals)
Per Pint
1.75
1.75
1.75
Caping wires
Flat Fee
2.00
2.00
2.00
Pool boardup
Flat Fee
Bid
Bid
Bid
Bush/tree
1 small bush pre
approved on all orders for ASHW
10.00
Read order
Read order
Initial cut up to
5,000 sf.
Flat Fee
25.00
25.00
25.00
Initial cut up to
10,000 sf.
Flat Fee
30.00
30.00
30.00
Initial cut 10,001 -
15,000 sf.
Flat Fee
35.00
35.00
35.00
Re-cut up to 5,000 sf.
Flat Fee
18.00
18.00
18.00
Re-cut 5,001 -
10,000 sf.
Flat Fee
20.00
20.00
20.00
Re-cut 10,000 -
15,000 sf.
LOTS OVER 15,001 CALL MUST FROM SITE
Flat Fee
22.00
22.00
22.00
Pool drain & shock
Flat Fee
150.00
150.00
150.00
SIGNED:
DATE:


----------



## Wpb REO (Oct 23, 2013)

Those prices are for slaves.....I am in Florida as well...guys like this popping up everyday here....


----------



## EXTKY (Dec 4, 2013)

It's hard for me to believe that people will work for those prices!!! You know they won't be working long till they run out of money!!!!!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

they work direct for banks my ass. :lol:
with them prices they are a sub of a sub of a sub


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> they work direct for banks my ass. :lol:
> with them prices they are a sub of a sub of a sub


No way they work direct for banks.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

hammerhead said:


> they work direct for banks my ass. :lol:
> with them prices they are a sub of a sub of a sub


 Of a sub!!:lol:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> No way they work direct for banks.


Depending on the bank they might. I have had meetings with some of the local banks to bid on P&P work for them and what they pay is terrible. 

They all have a guy working for them that will cut any yard and size for $25. The other prices were right in line with being that low too. 

I passed on it.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

cover2 said:


> Of a sub!!:lol:


Of a sub!!......:innocent:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Depending on the bank they might. I have had meetings with some of the local banks to bid on P&P work for them and what they pay is terrible.
> 
> They all have a guy working for them that will cut any yard and size for $25. The other prices were right in line with being that low too.
> 
> I passed on it.



I want to see that guys licensing and insurance.:whistling2:


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Gypos...That is the same Price Sheet I got. They seem extremely low. They cannot drive the 2 hours here from Orlando to cover these properties. They called today and have aver 20 properties that need lawn cuts...yes in Florida. I have not seen these properties, they may be overgrown again depending on last services. I am gonna amend their price sheet and send it back to them with my prices. If they take, they do, if not, I am not out anything but losing money.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

rrogers66 said:


> Gypos...That is the same Price Sheet I got. They seem extremely low. They cannot drive the 2 hours here from Orlando to cover these properties. They called today and have aver 20 properties that need lawn cuts...yes in Florida. I have not seen these properties, they may be overgrown again depending on last services. I am gonna amend their price sheet and send it back to them with my prices. If they take, they do, if not, I am not out anything but losing money.


Let us know how that works out. I am curious to see the response.


----------



## sdpreservation (Mar 8, 2014)

*Mldm*

I have worked for them here in Florida. Their operation is a joke! They post ads online, mainly Craigslist looking for contractors and tell you that you can have the whole county. You sign up and get one or two orders and that its. They gave me a massive amount of orders at one like (40+) and wanted them all done in 24 hours or less. Their pay is 45 days out, not bi-weekly. You can never get ahold of them unless you have active orders, if you do have active orders they are up your a** every 15 min checking your status. This is just the start of it! Work at your *OWN RISK!!!*


----------



## PatriotPropertyServices (Mar 30, 2014)

*I worked for them.. terrible! Beware..*

Beware of this company. First of all they are super low payers, and although when the recruiter calls you, they state that all of their prices are negotiable, they are full of it! They said when your at a property all you have to do is call from the field and if you can't do it for that amount, then you bid it from the field and we approve it from the field. Well, that didn't work so well. They denied it every time we tried, and made us just bid it. So, they paid us a HUGE WOPPING $10 to do trimming! Umm, yeah. Oh, and you get 0.12 a ft for cleaning carpets (and they wanted it "professionally" done I might add), an entire 0.25 for changing light bulbs and $11 - $15 cy for debris removal! There's a lot more crap prices like this, but you get the point. Only reason I took them on after I saw these prices was because I thought they may give me good volume .. and they did actually, but it totally is not worth it. They pay monthly, and this is now the 2nd month I've worked for them (I quit yesterday), and still no payment. Volume doesn't matter when you don't get paid. Their staff is also very disorganized and most of them very unfriendly. So be careful, because I hear they are opening a 2nd office in Gainesville now. It's companies like these that give this industry a bad rap. Very disappointing!


----------



## PatriotPropertyServices (Mar 30, 2014)

Completely agree ... Terrible company!


----------

